# Find out if I am divorced?



## Joe Teddy (Jan 20, 2016)

Hi Folks,

3 years ago my wife (ex – who knows) Apparently living in Maryland sent me formal paperwork for a amicable divorce it seemed. Since that time I've not heard from her, I've received no Documents and I need to prove my marital status. I've since moved out of America being an ex-pat from another country.

I've read until my eyes are red on what to do, called the clerks office and tried to find out info and so on.

The forms I filled out didn't have a case number, that was blank, the court number was stated N/A so I imagine she posted the event on a paper somewhere?

Does anyone know how one would go about finding such information in Maryland please?

Distraught isn't the word and what she has done is nothing other than evil. 

Many thanks,

Joe


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

What has she done that is evil? 

Surely you could have been more pro active in this at the time. How is it even possible to not know if you are divorced, why didn't you follow up the time, made sure you got a Divorce certificate especially being an Ex Pat.

Might be time to start playing a part in your own life.


----------



## Joe Teddy (Jan 20, 2016)

I do not want to explain to the world who I am, what I did or did not do. Sure I did everything I could, but with no court number, no contact, no feedback, dead email addy's, and false phone numbers, it's just easy eh?

Thanks for the useful info




Holland said:


> What has she done that is evil?
> 
> Surely you could have been more pro active in this at the time. How is it even possible to not know if you are divorced, why didn't you follow up the time, made sure you got a Divorce certificate especially being an Ex Pat.
> 
> Might be time to start playing a part in your own life.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Go to this website and enter your name....

If there is a divorce in MD for your name, it will come up. 

If it does not come up under your name, try your wife's name.


Maryland Judiciary Case Search Disclaimer


I know someone who got a divorce in MD some years ago. I searched their name and their divorce came up. So it works.


----------



## Joe Teddy (Jan 20, 2016)

Hi there, thank you.

Yes I tried this some years ago, still the same result. However she might be protected from search results, I cannot explain why for her good. Odd I said that, ridiculous situation. I'll call the courts in Maryland later.

Thanking you again

Joe




EleGirl said:


> Go to this website and enter your name....
> 
> If there is a divorce in MD for your name, it will come up.
> 
> ...


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Joe Teddy said:


> Hi there, thank you.
> 
> Yes I tried this some years ago, still the same result. However she might be protected from search results, I cannot explain why for her good. Odd I said that, ridiculous situation. I'll call the courts in Maryland later.
> 
> ...


Divorces are public record. I doubt that whatever she filed is protected and thus hidden.

Maybe she never actually filed.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Doesn't sound to me like you're divorced.


----------



## EVG39 (Jun 4, 2015)

I doubt she ever had the paperwork filed at the Court. People fill out paperwork all the time to get a divorce and never go through with it for a variety of reasons. I'd bet dollars to donuts that's what happened here. My hunch is you are still married. If I were you that's how I would proceed.


----------



## JohnA (Jun 24, 2015)

There are a lot of web sites that offer background info on property, criminal record, marriages, obit, family members, current addresses for a low fee. Start there. If you still cannot find the info contact a lawyer in MD. Use a search engine to do so. Send an email to several explain your need and ask the fee for a simple yes or no answer. 

Do you know if she is even alive ?


----------



## always_hopefull (Aug 11, 2011)

Joe Teddy said:


> Hi there, thank you.
> 
> Yes I tried this some years ago, still the same result. However she might be protected from search results, I cannot explain why for her good. Odd I said that, ridiculous situation. I'll call the courts in Maryland later.
> 
> ...


Considering you cannot offer much information for others to help, I suggest contacting a lawyer who is bound by confidentiality, unless your the one who is hiding.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

If you did not find the divorce in the database I linked, I doubt you are divorced. She probably did not file the papers.

You could hire a lawyer and file. Even if you do not know her address now, you could probably file and publish the notice in the local new paper where you last knew she was living.


----------

